# Помогите найти ноты "Кармен-фантазия"(Р.Вюртнер)



## bodik932 (6 Июл 2013)

Помогите, если сможете
Вот адрес моей электронной почты
[email protected]


----------



## kadik60 (25 Дек 2013)

Кармен-фантазию выслал. См.почту.(лучше позже,чем никогда) :accordion:


----------



## vadic (25 Дек 2013)

можете и мне скинуть "Кармен-фантазия"(Р.Вюртнер)
[email protected]
заранее спасибо!


----------



## LDVAccord (27 Дек 2013)

Будь- ласка скинте і мені [email protected]
Дуже вдячний!


----------



## Consona2012 (27 Дек 2013)

И мне пожалуйста) [email protected]


----------



## uri (27 Дек 2013)

и мне можно? [email protected]


----------



## V. Bordunov (28 Дек 2013)

Буду вам очень признателен, если отправите [email protected]


----------



## Mr.Big (28 Дек 2013)

Если можно и на [email protected]


----------



## Timon (31 Дек 2013)

буду очень благодарен [email protected]


----------



## realboyan (1 Янв 2014)

[email protected]


----------



## grigoriys (1 Янв 2014)

Господа, если кому-нибудь удалось получить ноты, не сочтите за труд поделиться на [email protected]


----------



## Karen35 (1 Янв 2014)

Уважаемые форумчане если не затрудниит мне тоже вышлите на [email protected]


----------



## mariusbuta92 (30 Дек 2014)

kadik60 (25.12.2013, 13:37) писал:


> Кармен-фантазию выслал. См.почту.(лучше позже,чем никогда) :accordion:


можно и мне пожалуйста выслать ноты. я давно их ищу. Спосибо.
[email protected]


----------



## KATANA5 (30 Дек 2014)

Можно и мне на [email protected]


----------



## AKKO MEN (31 Дек 2014)

Всех с Новым годом! 
<div align="right"></div>


----------



## romanfiyalo (27 Апр 2015)

и мне можно на [email protected]


----------



## Kosthenko (27 Апр 2015)

romanfiyalo писал:


> и мне можно на [email protected]


В данной теме ,уж так вышло ,всего 2 страницы,на первой есть сообщение AKKO MEN №15от 31.12.2014,слева новогод.поздравление а справа  расположена скрытая ссылка((( Вюртнер Кармен.rar [8.11 Mb] Загрузок: 50   )),подводите курсор к надписи ((Вюртнер Кармен.rar )),увидете появившуюся подчеркнутость,кликаете по ней и скачиваете.Там Все живо и все  в  рабочем состояние.По джазовых стандартах на форуме было много различ. публикаций.Надо зайти( кликнув)на передней панели(( Форум)) изучить  содержание форума и найти нужные темы Вам,там много полезного.С уважением  -  Kosthenko


----------



## frrj123 (5 Июл 2015)

Можно и мне тоже [email protected]


----------



## vev (5 Июл 2015)

*frrj123*, поднимите глаза!!


----------



## Kosthenko (6 Июл 2015)

vev (]*[url=http://www.goldaccordion.com/user/frrj123/']frrj123, поднимите глаза!!Евгений,ничего не делать.В моем сообщении №17 от 27.04.2015 написано в доступной форме подсказка,ее русскоязычные пользователи - новички почему-то игнорируют,читать подсказки и форум не хотят.А вот иностранцы читают сообщения и (СПАСИБО) кнопку нажимают,вот к примеру,аранжировщик,композитор,аккордеонист,публицист  и.т.д. ( ross melis ) из далекой Греции,лично мне приятно,что данный музыкант,иностранец уловил для себя изюминку(фишку) ,а за наших мне просто  не приятно.Если музыканту 5-8 лет или 75-90,то не грех и помочь,но в личных дынных,как правило ,место жительства,возраст не указано.И почему-то просят,чтобы прислали на блюдечке с розовой каемочкой по почте,хотя искомые произведения находятся в свободном доступе  нашего  форума,та-же история с джаз.учебниками,джаз.стандартами,произвидениями Астьера  и.т.д.Новичкам надо изучить правила и полный функционал панели форума Goldaccordion(a),предварительно освоить миним.комп.технологии,читать,читать и читать содержание форума,а потом только писать и открывать темы и не чудить 11 839 пользователей.ДРУГОГО ПУТИ  -  ПРОСТО  В ПРИРОДЕ НЕТ.  А я вот еще не одной темы,за все время,  -   не открыл,все читаю,читаю,читаю и о.. т.. в.. е.. ч.. а..ю...С огорчением  -    е  Игорь(Kosthenko)*http://www.goldaccordion.com/user/ross+melis/'


----------



## bodik932 (6 Июл 2013)

Помогите, если сможете
Вот адрес моей электронной почты
[email protected]


----------



## corjan77 (1 Фев 2016)

Буду вам очень признателен, если отправите [email protected]


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (1 Фев 2016)

А если не отправят? То признателен не будете? А там файл более 8 Мегабайт. По email может и не пройти. Тем более в public домене. Или если у Вас почтовый ящик забит, а там стоит ограничение на размер файла.Теперь представьте картину. Человек старается, скачивает и посылает Вам, а оно не проходит. Будете ли Вы признательны за сам факт старания или только в зависимости от результата?
А, может, проще? Сказано же несколькими строчками выше: читайте. Сложно поверить, что Вы не умеете читать, если Вы умеете писать.
Так вот, прочитайте несколько сообщений вверх, и Вы увидите слова: Вюртнер Кармен.rar [8.11 Mb] Загрузок: 50. 
И, представляете, какое чудо! Просто один раз (больше не надо) нажмите на любое из трех слов (Вюртнер Кармен.rar), и этот самый Вюртнер да еще и вместе с Кармен просто сам запросится на Ваш компьютер. Попытайтесь, и Вам понравится.


----------

